# Best plant for carpet?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I have a choice between dwarf hairgrass and staurogyne repens...which carpet better? And another question... The tank is set up to mainly please my plecos, there's of course shrimp and platys but the bn plecos are the breeders...is a carpet even a good idea in a setup like that? They of course have a TON of driftwood(Well will c: ) and I was thinking that since they will have all the undersides of the wood and glass than the carpet wont bother them that much?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

bristlenose are usually fairly gentle with plants. I've never had an issue. As far as which, personal preference really. If I recall right both are high light plants which you should have covered. Do you also run co2?


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> bristlenose are usually fairly gentle with plants. I've never had an issue. As far as which, personal preference really. If I recall right both are high light plants which you should have covered. Do you also run co2?


I will have CO2 bubbler by that time as well as plant substrate and fertilizer


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Then you should be good to go for either. I really like both plants so just go with what you think looks good. Or go with both


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> Then you should be good to go for either. I really like both plants so just go with what you think looks good. Or go with both


I don't know about both, wish I could, but my 20g already has 3 bunch plants, 4 types of anubais, Xmas moss, and argentine swords(I know they'll outgrow my so I'm hoping to keep one trimmed enough to stay and sell the rest when they get huge) , and floating plants...so I've gone a little overboard already


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I like St. Repens better myself. Its just a really pretty little plant


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like dwarf hair grass. But now that you know you can keep either, it is really more of your own opinion.


----------

